# FR: être - passé composé / imparfait



## mike3512

En français:  Bonjour tout le monde.  J'ai besoin d'aider.  Je suis étudiant de français.  Je le parle comme ci comme ça.  J'habite aux Etats-Unis.

In English:  Hi everyone!  I need help.  I'm a student who is learning French.  I speak it okay.  I live in the United States. 

The perfect and imperfect of verbs can sometimes be very confusing to choose which one to use.  One verb that is difficult for me to differ when I'm talking in the past whether I should use the perfect or imperfect is être.  I know that the perfect can either mean "I have been" or "I was" also.  The imperfect of être means "I was" most of the time.  I need to figure out when to use the imperfect and perfect in être.  Give me examples please!  Thanks everyone!  Salut!  

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: passé composé / imparfait.


----------



## Jagoda

This is how I was taught:

PASSE COMPOSE is used for an action that has been *completed* in the past, an action that is *punctual*, meaning that we know the time it started and the time it ended.
I'll use geve's example here: "_J'ai été nageuse professionnelle dans ma jeunesse."_ We know that this action is completed, because I'm no longer a professional swimmer, we know it finished it my youth.

IMPARFAIT is used for actions that were either often repeated in the past, habitual actions, descripitions, simultaneous actions or basically actions whose beginning or end we do not know.
Ex: J'etais toujours a la piscine pendant ma jeunesse. (habitual, repeated action)
J'etais un enfant bizarre. (description)
J'etais a la maison pendant que tu etais au magasin. (simultaneous)


----------



## Mathew

Which is right - for example - to say "I was at home". j'ai été chez moi ou j'etais chez moi?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

"J'etais chez moi" would be best and it also rolls off the tongue better.


----------



## lyrwriter

The way my French teacher always explained the difference between the imparfait (j'étais) and the passé composé (j'ai été) was that, in the imparfait, you are describing background information (e.g. "I was walking, the sun was shining, etc."). But when something definite happens, it is always in the p.c. (e.g. "_I was walking_ when all of a sudden, *I fell!*"). *BAM!* I fell! It happened! On the other hand, if you say, "I was falling, but he grabbed my arm," then the imparfait is "I was falling" and the p.c. is "he grabbed my arm."

I don't know if that clarifies anything for you, but maybe it helps explain why you would say "j'étais" in this situation...?  You're describing background information ("I was at home"), so you use the imparfait.


----------



## sandera

Bonsoir ,
Ce qui est la différence entre "J’étais et j’ai été"
"I was"
S.
I think I know now "j'etais" = I was....."j'ai ete" = I have been.


----------



## david314

I believe that the difference is, that with _the imperfect_, this past action _may still be going on_. Let's wait for other opinions.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Imperfect: J'étais 
I was ignorant last month and not anymore (or maybe still).
I was here last year and came back to see you.

Passé Composé: J'ai été
I have been rude to you.
I have been absent for 2 days.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

The verb form in English is the same for the two (I was) but the meaning is different, of course.

*j'ai été* is a preterite. It's the next thing that happened in a chain of incidents (I was the first to climb that mountain), (I was surprised when I saw the bear).

*j'étais* is the imperfect; it describes a state in the past (It was raining and I was soaked), or a habit (I was often a spectator at those shows), or a continuous action (difficult to find an example because to be isn't an action - with the verb to walk, one might be I was walking to work when there was (preterite - next thing that happened) a thunderstorm.

You need to master the difference because the French use different tenses for the different cases, while the forms are so similar in English that it's hard to know what tenses the English are using.


----------



## pieanne

Note that the present perfect is translated either by a passé composé (I've been sick these last few days/j'ai été malade ces derniers jours) or by a présent (I've been sick since last Tuesday/je suis malade depuis mardi dernier), but never by an imparfait


----------



## Icetrance

Bonjour à tous et à toutes!

J'aimerais être plus certain de ce qui gouverne l'emploi du passé composé et l'imparfait dans les exemples ci-dessous. Je donne mes raisons, mais sont-elles correctes? C'est bien là, la question.

_Le Québec arrive au dernier rang des provinces canadiennes au chapitre des ventes au détail par habitant en décembre 2006, tandis que c'est en Alberta qu'elles *ont été* les plus élevées._

Àmha, c'est au passé composé pour mettre en valeur ce qui est devenu réalité, ou bien comment se sont finalement avérées les choses. 

Il en va de même avec _"ça* a été* mon premier job"_ à la différence de _"c*'était *mon premier job".  _Dans le premier exemple, il s'agit de ce qui est devenu réalité tandis que dans le deuxième on ne fait qu'une description de ce job (mon premier). 

Ici, ce ne semble pas être question de faire avancer la nuance de « fait essentiel » (exemple: il y a eu beaucoup de circulation ce matin)

Je n'ai jamais d'ailleurs compris pourquoi un fait essential peut être nuancé par le passé composé. Est-ce serait que celui-là represent un fait accompli?

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## CélineK.

Je pense que vous avez raison que c'est un fait accompli.  Dans votre exemple:
ça a été mon premier job: je sais que vous n'êtes pas encore là à cet instant
c'était mon premier job: peut-être vous êtes encore là

Aussi, ça dépend d'où on veut mettre l'emphase.  Si on veut accentuer que c'est au passé ce job, et que c'est terminé maintenant, ou que vous avez travaillé là pendant une période particulière, j'utiliserais le premier.  Si on continue avec quelquechose qui s'est passé pendant que vous travailliez là, c'est pour la description seulement et j'utiliserais le second.

Dans le texte sur Québec on donne une période très particulière (décembre 2006), c'est pourquoi je crois on utilise le passé composé.


----------



## Icetrance

Merci de votre réponse

Parfois, ça m'arrive de mal voir la différence entre l'imparfait et le passé composé, surtout par rapport au verbe « être »

Peut-être:

Ça a été mon premier job = It became my first job (not just a description that it was your first job)

La fête, ça a été affreux  = The party was awful (it's over with and possiblly "le fait essentiel du récit")


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

C'est en effet un point de grammaire délicat et difficile à expliquer : Je suis d'accord avec le premier exemple ; pour le deuxième, sans contexte, j'hésite entre les deux temps : A une question du genre (style parlé) " Alors, la fête, comment ça s'est passé ? " (le passé composé s'impose ), on peut répondre aussi " C'était vraiment affreux !" Mais si je dois absolument  choisir, j'emploie  le passé composé.

Si vous voulez d'autres exemples, allez voir sur :

http://www.lepointdufle.net/ressources_fle/passecompose_imparfait.htm

Si cela vous intéresse , ne vous en tenez pas à la première page ; cliquez à gauche.


----------



## Icetrance

Tout à fait juste, vos explications!

Parfois on peut choisir comme on le sens (c'est au locuteur de décider). Par contre, il se présente des situations où l'on n'a pas le choix entre le deux temps.

Ça a été mon premier job = This was (became) my first job (le fait de devenir mon premier job) 

Example: Je n'ai jamais travaillé avant. J'avais peur de travailler, mais voilà mes parents ne me donnaient plus d'argent. Alors, j'avais postulé pour un job au supermarché local. Alors, être gondolier, ça a été mon premier job.

C'était mon premier job = This was my first job (porte l'étiquette d'être mon premier job) 

Example: Je travaillais au supermarché. Je ne sais pas tu le savais, mais c'était mon premier job.

Je pense qu'on entendra plus souvent la deuxième phrase, si je ne m'abuse...


----------



## Icetrance

Another example:

Ça a été une décision difficile à prendre = It turned out to be a difficult decision (et finalement on a bel et bien pris une décision de quelque nature)

C'était une décision difficile à prendre = It was a difficult decision (on se projette dans le temps où l'on contemplait à quel point la décision serait difficile)

Je pense comprendre.


----------



## jacques songo'o

This sentence confuses me. Surely this should be j'etais as it refers to a period of unspecified duration. Is this to do the fact that when dealing with the past the tense can be either the imparfait or passe composé depending on the way a verb is seen ?. In other words its doesn't have to be one or the other but can be both: If the verb is seen from the present the passé compose is used and if seen from the past the imparfait is used. So is it possibe that j'etais malade la semaine dernière could also be correct ?


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

The imperfect has to do with the duration of the sickness, the passé compsé on the other hand relates to the _fact_ that you were sick.

So, _j'étais malade la semaine dernière_ = I was sick for the whole week

_J'ai été malade la semaine dernière_ expresses the fact that last week, at a certain point, I was sick.


----------



## quinoa

J'ai été malade indique que la maladie est terminée, l'incident est clos (je ne suis plus malade.)

J'étais malade ; par l'imparfait on installe un décor, on propose une action inachevée, sûrement pour montrer que cette action était en lien avec d'autres choses du contexte.


----------



## geostan

Pedro y La Torre said:


> The imperfect has to do with the duration of the sickness, the passé compsé on the other hand relates to the _fact_ that you were sick.
> So, _j'étais malade la semaine dernière_ = I was sick for the whole week
> _J'ai été malade la semaine dernière_ expresses the fact that last week, at a certain point, I was sick.



Sorry, but I think you have it backwards. The first sentence means to me that you were ill at some point last week. The second one means that you were ill the entire week.

Unlike the passé composé, the imperfect selects a point within the duration, referring neither to its beginning nor its conclusion. This is why aspects such as background are perfect for the imperfect.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

OK, je ne pense pas avoir tort, laisse-moi expliquer pourquoi.

Le _passé composé_ serait ici l'équivalent du _preterit anglais_ : il énonce un fait, pur et simple.

L'_imparfait_, quant à lui, serait l'équivalent du _preterit be+ing_ : il énonce un fait tout en accentuant sur la durée.

Par conséquent, ici, les deux temps donnent la même information (quelqu'un est malade pendant la semaine) mais n'accentuent pas sur le même point de l'information : le _passé composé_ met le doigt sur le fait alors que l'_imparfait_ implique que ce fait a duré, qu'il y a peut-être eu des complications etc. Même information mais racontée de deux manières différentes.


----------



## Daeman

Exactly, _j'étais malade_ implies one was sick for most of the week (and possibly the weeks before or after, even still now maybe), whereas _j'ai été malade_ tells you the person was sick at some point during the week, and it began and ended during that week.


----------



## not too far away

Bonjour,

Quelle est la difference entre ces deux phrases?

J'ai été prof.

J'étais prof

Faut-il mettre un cadre de temps quand j'utilise le passé composé?

Par exemple. j'ai été prof il y a 5 ans. 

merci en avance


----------



## b1947420

"j'ai été prof il y a 5 ans." This means that you were a prof. 5 years ago but you are not now.


----------



## janpol

C'est plutôt avec l'imparfait qu'un complément de temps est nécessaire.
En 1980, j'étais prof.
J'étais prof quand j'ai rencontré X.

J'ai été prof et j'ai trouvé cette expérience enrichissante.
Bien entendu, le Pc peut nécessiter l'emploi d'un C. de temps : J'ai été prof de 1980 à 1986.


----------



## paulinettedix

J'ai été prof = tu as été prof dans ta vie, mais pas toute ta vie, à un moment seulement
J'étais prof = tu as été prof un long moment de ta vie (quasiment toute ta vie) et aujourd'hui tu es à la retraite ou tu fais autre chose


----------



## itka

Non. Le choix de l'imparfait n'implique pas une durée plus longue dans cette activité. C'est uniquement une question de point de vue.
Regarde les exemples suivants :
_Il a été prof de math toute sa vie._
_En mai 1925, j'étais prof à Philadelphie, mais ce métier ne me plaisait pas et  je suis parti au bout d'un mois._


----------



## L'Inconnu

Le passé composé précise qu’une activité ou une condition est términée à un moment donné dans le passé, ou après une durée fixée. 
Ils ont pris le petit déjeuner à 8 heures le matin.​We imagine that they sat down to eat and finished the meal all at one moment in time. 
Il a été prof cinq ans.​We know the exact period of time in which he was a professor. After this period, he no longer was one.

L’imparfait exprime une activité ou une condition qui déroule à un moment donné (ou une durée fixé) dans le passé, mais n’est pas encore finie à ce moment-là. 
Il prenait le petit déjeuner à 8 heures le matin. ​We know that he was eating breakfast at 8 o’clock, but we don’t know when the meal was finished. 
Il était prof il y a cinq ans.​We know he was a professor 5 years ago, but we don’t know when he retired.


----------



## itka

I can't agree with you, L'Inconnu.

The question is much more complicated. You can use such rules to clear it when you begin to learn french, but you have to know that's not always so simple.


----------



## Duplicité Humaine

J'ai été malade peut signifier _je suis devenu malade._


----------



## Larsipan

Dans cette phrase, doit-on utiliser le passé composé ou l'imparfait ?

_Ce week-end j'ai été à Paris.
__Ce week-end j'étais à Paris._

Tout d'abord, j'ai pensé que le passé composé doit être le correct puisqu'il s'agit d'une période définie: "Ce week-end". Mais en même temps un ami français me dit qu'il faut employer l'imparfait dans ce cas, mais sans donner une raison spécifique pour cela.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Tu peux dire soit _j'*étais* à Paris_ (imparfait descriptif), soit _je *suis allé* à Paris_ (passé composé insistant davantage sur le fait que tu as fait un voyage).

Par contre, dans ce sens-là, on ne dit _j'ai été_ que dans la langue orale relâchée ; à éviter donc. Pour plus de détails, voir le fil FR: j'ai été / je suis allé - avoir été / être allé.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
En théorie, on ne peut pas savoir, puisque l'imparfait et le passé composé signifie des choses différentes, et qu'on ne connaît pas la suite de votre histoire.
Mais d'habitude, ce genre de phrase sert à préciser le contexte d'événements qui vous sont arrivés pendant que vous étiez à Paris. Comme cette phrase indique donc un contexte, et non un événement, il faut la mettre à l'imparfait, votre ami a sûrement supposé la même chose.

D'autre part, il se trouve que beaucoup de gens emploient le verbe "être" au passé composé à la place du verbe "aller" au passé composé.
La phrase "Ce week-end, je suis allé à Paris" est une phrase très courante, (et puisque d'habitude, le fait d'aller à Paris est plus souvent un événement du passé que le contexte pendant lequel se déroulent d'autres événements, il est plus fréquent de trouver cette phrase au passé composé.)
Votre ami a donc inconsciemment pensé que si vous disiez cette phrase au passé composé "j'ai été à Paris", il s'agirait d'un cas où "j'ai été" signifierait "je suis allé", ce qui est un emploi courant, mais très populaire, et considéré comme incorrect par beaucoup de gens.

C'est pourquoi votre ami vous a conseillé l'imparfait, en faisant des suppositions sur ce que vous vouliez dire.

[…]


----------



## Icetrance

Cela pourra clarifier un peu les choses (ce point de grammaire peut être bien délicat):

_J'ai été en retard = I was/turned out to be late (indique ce qui s'est passé,  ou comment les choses se sont avérées; autrement dit, on est devenu en retard; on a fini par être en retard, respectivement) _

_J'étais en retard =  Je porte l'étiquette "d'avoir été en retard" (l'imparfait ne fait que décrire)_

La différence entre les deux temps n'est pas souvent très marquée. C'est donc parfois subtil.


----------



## Icy_Winter

Salut!

can someone tell me if this is correct?
<< la soirée a été fantastique. c'est une soirée inoubliable!  L'atmosphère a été bien pour un repas et le service a été excellente>>


Merci!


----------



## L'Inconnu

In actual practice both forms are used, but French speakers have a stronger preference for the imparfait with the verb <être>. 

_<< La soirée était fantastique. C'était une soirée inoubliable!   L'atmosphère était bonne pour un repas, et le service était  excellente>>

_The most important thing is to be consistent. Choose either the passé composé or the imparfait, but don't mix both forms of the verb in the same sentence, unless one event interrupts another one that had been ongoing.  If all events happened at essentially the same time, you should use the same verb tense for all of them. So, for example, if you used the imparfait to describe the overall atmosphere, e.g., "_L'atmosphère était bonne_" and then said _"le service a été excellente"_ you would be implying that you were served only _once_ for the entire evening. That is to say, the service would be seen as an isolated event that happened within a broader ongoing process.


----------



## PMCB

Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte:  "Le documentaire *a été* intéressant au début, mais on n’a pas aimé la fin." 

Votre assistance sera bien apprécié!


----------



## beardfisher

Le documentaire *était* intéressant au début…


----------



## bucheron123

yes this is a bit less clear as a decision between the perfect and the imperfect because you could argue that the beginning (début) of the documentary is a short event so the past should be used but when describing things in the past the imperfect is used  but if you had said we found the beginning of the doc very interesting but the end was boring you would use the past nous AVONS trouvé le début du documentaire intéressant mais la fin ÉTAIT ennuyeuse. so this gives an idea of a distinction between a description and an observation. but remember that the imperfect is used to describe an on-going action or feeling that is then interrupted  so to say we were finding the documentary boring when the action broke out  nous trouvions le documentaire ennuyeux lorsque l'action s'est éclatée... hope this helps


----------



## beardfisher

Actually, this is much simpler here: when using the verb "être" as a stative verb to talk about a past state, the imperfect tense is (almost) always used, while the _passé_ _composé _can be used for actions.


----------



## Yittle

My French book says that there are 2 meanings of _être_ in the _passé composé_:

_Juliette a été malade.   _ Juliette has been sick.

_Elle a été à l'hôpital._      She went to the hospital.  

I believe I understand the first translation.  (One would use the _imparfai_t to say:  Juliette was sick.  or  _Juliette était malade.    _Correct?)

However, the second sentence, with the meaning "went" is very confusing.  Does this mean, if one wanted to say :  "She was at the hospital" the _imparfait_ would be used:  _Elle était à l'hôpital_.  ??

It just seems so odd (for an English speaker learning French) that the _passé composé_ of _être_ (the verb "to be") can be translated "went"!


----------



## Yendred

_"Elle a été à l'hôpital_" is a colloquial form. Indeed, it means "Elle est allée à l'hôpital", thus the translation with _went_.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Not that odd!  When you say _I've been to Canada_, the verb _to be _does imply a travel, doesn't it? 

I advise you not to think_ a été_ necessarily means_ has been_, whereas _était _means _was_. It actually hardly ever turns out to be true!

_She's been sick.
Elle a été malade_ (or_ Elle est malade_ if she still is)._

She was sick in December.
Elle a été malade en décembre._

Keep in mind that the Passé Composé tense is used for leading, major actions, whereas the Imparfait tense is used for descriptions or *background information.*

_Elle était malade_ → a *state *→ At that time, she "was being" sick (although it certainly sounds very awkward in English).
_Elle a été malade_ → an *action *→ She got sick.

It's exactly like saying _She's dead_ VS_ She died._ The former is a state, and the latter is an action.

_She no longer came to visit us because she was sick at that time_ → state.
_She was sick _(= she *got *sick)_ at Disneyland_ → action.


----------



## Lacuzon

Yittle said:


> It just seems so odd (for an English speaker learning French) that the _passé composé_ of _être_ (the verb "to be") can be translated "went"!



Yet, _have you ever been there?_ and _have you ever gone there?_ have got the same meaning. Haven't they?


----------



## zapspan

I was wondering if the passé composé can be used with the adjective  "content" when being content refers to the result of something that  happened.  For example:

J'ai été content quand tu es né.

It seems that based on Google results, the imparfait is what is usually used here:

J'étais content quand tu es né.

However, I just wanted to see if the passé composé is also ok.
The use of the imparfait here seems odd to me from a non-native speaker  point of view, since I would think that that would mean that the state  of being content is background context, not a reaction to the birth, as  in :

J'étais endormie quand tu es arrivé. [Here, being asleep is not at all caused by the arrival of the other person].

Would a better option be to use a different verb:  Je me suis rendu content quand .../ Je suis devenu content quand...

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?

P.S. I did see a similar thread in Français seulement, but it was about  "heureux" rather than "content" and involved some potentially crucial  differences from the sentences that I'm asking about ["heureux d'avoir  fait quelque chose" vs. simply "content"]


----------



## cougenv

first, don't change the verb :
Would a better option be to use a different verb:  Je me suis rendu content quand .../ Je suis devenu content quand.. : j'ai été/j'étais  content quand tu es né

j'ai été content quand tu es né , and I still feel happy

j'étais content quand tu es né, but I'm no more happy !

I think you'd better use 'heureux' than 'content' , 'content' means satisfied rather than happy

according to the use of imparfait, there are so many uses that it's difficult to resume; "background" is just one of them, and certainly the easier to explain


----------



## Maître Capello

cougenv said:


> j'ai été content quand tu es né , and I still feel happy
> j'étais content quand tu es né, but I'm no more happy !


I beg to disagree. It is all a matter of context!

_J'étais triste avant ta naissance, mais ensuite j'ai été heureux quand tu es né._ (We however don't know whether or not he is still happy.)
_J'étais heureux quand tu es né._ (We don't know whether or not he is still happy.)


----------



## zapspan

The particular context is a student's composition where she is telling the story of her life.  She starts saying "Quand je suis née, mes parents étaient très contents", and then she talks about other siblings being born and then other stages of her life.

In any case, thanks, everyone, for your input.


----------



## Finnfranglaise

Bonjour,

Il doit déjà y avoir des fils sur ce sujet mais malheureusement je n'ai pas reussi à en trouver...

Voici donc ce que je souhaite comprendre mieux : il me semble que dans un texte (ou dans la langue parlée) *au temps passé *le verbe _être _s'utilise presque toujours à l*'imparfait* et non pas au* passé composé*. Pourtant, j'ai vu (ou entendu) _être _ au passé composé parfois (p. ex. "cela a été...") quoiqu'assez rarement. Donc, dans quel type de cas le verbe _être_ peut-il / doit-il être utilisé au passé composé au lieu de l'imparfait si le texte (ou la narration orale) et au temps passé ? Je serais très reconnaissante si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider avec cette question. 

Merci d'avance !

Finnfranglaise


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Quelle est la tournure précise *et son contexte* qui vous pose problème ? Est-ce bien : _cela a été..._ ?


----------



## Finnfranglaise

Oui, c'est un peu justement ce _cela a été _(qui paraît être une expression dont je ne connais pas le sens).

Mais ce n'est pas seulement ça. Par exemple : si on parle d'une action accomplie et à durée déterminée  dans le passé, disons d'un voyage il y a un mois, est-ce qu'on peut dire "cela a été une expérience inoubliable" ou est-ce qu'il faut dire "c'était une expérience inoubliable" ?


----------



## atcheque

Comme avec n'importe quel verbe, ce fil vous aidera : FR: passé composé / imparfait - grammaire, le passé composé décrit un événement accompli (parfait), et l'imparfait un événement dans sa durée.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Cela *a été* / Ç'*a été* une expérience inoubliable.
C'*était* une expérience inoubliable._

Les deux temps sont possibles selon la nuance que vous voulez faire passer : avec le passé composé, vous suggérez que cette expérience a toujours une conséquence sur le présent (vous êtes encore enthousiaste maintenant), alors qu'avec l'imparfait vous dites de façon plus neutre que c'était une belle expérience à ce moment-là.


----------



## Chimel

Je vois néanmoins ce que Finnfranglaise veut dire. En quittant des personnes qui nous ont invités, on dira naturellement _Merci, c'était une très agréable soirée_ alors que, selon l'explication donnée par Maître Capello (il y a un effet sur le présent, on trouve toujours la soirée agréable puisqu'on en sort), on attendrait plutôt le passé composé (qui n'est pas incorrect, mais moins naturel ici, à mes yeux). D'ailleurs, avec un autre verbe que _être_, on dirait bien, dans les mêmes circonstances _Merci, nous avons passé une très agréable soirée._

Je dirais donc qu'avec _être_, et en particulier avec _c'est_, il y a une certaine tendance à privilégier l'imparfait, au détriment de la règle générale. Le passé composé reflète alors une volonté plus nette de marquer le lien ave le présent, comme dans l'excellent exemple de l'expérience inoubliable.


----------



## Finnfranglaise

Merci beaucoup Chimel !  J'avais donc un peu raison de penser que le verbe _être_ s'utilise (beaucoup) plus à l'imparfait qu'au passé composé...


----------



## jinchia1995

Bonjour à tous!

I've been learning french for two years and I've of course come across both passé compose and imparfait. Even though I could get most of the answers right when I was doing some exercises, I still struggle with verbs like être, avoir, and vouloir. I mostly employ imparfait when I encounter them, yet sometimes passé composé is preferred.

Therefore, can someone enlighten me regarding their differences?

Example
Despina m'appelé. J'ai été très heureux d'entendre sa voix bien sûr.
Despina m'appelé. J'étais très heureux d'entendre sa voix bien sûr. 

Thanks in advance.

Jin


----------



## Maître Capello

Both tenses are possible in your context, but there is a difference:
_
J'*ai été* très heureux d'entendre sa voix_ = I*'ve been* very pleased to hear her voice.
_J'*étais* très heureux d'entendre sa voix_ = I *was* very pleased to hear her voice.


----------



## beginner-questions

Bonjour 

To say that I was yesterday at the market (context: there were a lot of exotic fruits) do I have to use the _Imparfait _because I don't say exactly a time when I was there? Or is there any possibility to use the _Passé Composé_ with any further explanations?

Hier *j'étais/ j'ai été* au marché. (Il y avait beaucoup de fruits exotiques.)

Looking forward to your comments


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

In this case, _j'ai été_ would be understood as _I went to_...
_J'étais_ simply means _I was at..._


----------



## JClaudeK

Both are possible 
It depends on context!


----------



## beginner-questions

I see. Thank you.
Which context could be possible for the Passé Composé? Could it also be used to put emphasis on "hier" - I mean to express that it was yesterday and not the day before yesterday? Or is this Imparfait as well?


----------



## Oddmania

J'ai été au marché ...=... I've been to the market.
J'ai été au marché hier...=...I went to the market yesterday.
Hier, j'étais au marché et... ...=... So, yesterday, I was at the market and...


----------



## beginner-questions

Merci 
And when I change 'hier' pour 'la semaine dernière' without any further time details is it then the Passé Composé or Imparfait again? (I am trying to figure out when it's "time-detailed" enough to use the Passé Composé - because that's still kind of confusing to me).


----------



## Oddmania

The time period doesn't really change a thing. You could easily leave it out and still use either tense. It's more about the feeling you're trying to convey.

The _Passé Composé_ describes an action that occured once. The _Imparfait_ describes an on-going state. The verb _être _is often used (informally) in the Passé Composé tense to mean _aller_, so that _j'ai été_ really means _je suis allé_.

J'ai été au marché = Je suis allé au marché. _I left my house and drove _/_ walked to the market._​The Imparfait describes something on-going. It's probably hard for English speakers to understand the difference between _J'ai été _and _J'étais_, because you don't usually say _I was being_ in English. This is really what _j'étais_ means, though. It gives background information about the *context*. _I was walking around the market, I was looking at the products_. In other words, _I was at the market._

Compare:

J'*avais *20 ans = _I was 20_ _(at that time / back then) →_ context.
J'*ai eu* 20 ans = _I turned 20_ → action.

J'*avais *une voiture _= I had a car (at that time) → _context_. _
J'*ai eu* une voiture_ = I got a car _/_ I was offered a car _→ action.​


----------



## drhex

Here is a text and a supposedly correct translation:

I love Monet's painting "Garden at Sainte Addresse".
Monet spent the summer of 1867 at this seaside resot on the English Channel, where he painted that painting.
The image shows two men and two women on a sunny terrace
who have their backs to us in order to admire the sea in the background.
The models were undoubtedly his father, his cousins and his uncle.

J'aime beaucoup le tableau de Monet "Jardin à Sainte Addresse".
Monet a passé l'été 1867 dans cette station balnéaire de la Manche, où il a peint ce tableau.
L'image montre deux hommes et deux femmes sur une terrasse ensoleillée
qui nous tournent le dos pour admirer la mer en arrière-plan.
Les modèles *étaient *sans doute son père, ses cousines et son oncle.

I'm trying to understand when to use l'imparfait and have a few rules (when some background action is interrupted by a short event,   for past habits,  after some phrases like "en ce temps-là", "quand j'étais jeune")  but none of them seem to apply here. Would  "Les modèles ont sans doute été..." have worked as well?
As English is not my native language either, I'm also not quite sure about the difference between the above phrase and "The models have undoubtedly been..."


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Let's start with the easier part: English. You need "_were_" because all of that happened over a century ago and his father, cousins and uncle are all long gone by now.
About the French version now: both _étaient _and _ont été_ make sense, but the Imparfait makes a lot more sense.


drhex said:


> I'm trying to understand when to use l'imparfait and have a few rules: when some background action is interrupted by a short event...


You actually don't need the background action to be interrupted. It doesn't even have to be an _action_. The Imparfait tense usually describes a piece of background information (= the context). Here, the action is "Monet painted that painting in 1867" and the context is "The models were his family". It would be like saying "J'ai peint le ciel parce que les étoiles *étaient* magnifiques".

With the Imparfait, you can see the whole thing happening before your eyes: "Les modèles *étaient *son père, ses cousines,..." = Monet painted and his father and cousins *were posing* in front of him (and "les étoiles étaient magnifiques" = the stars *were looking *fantastic).

Using the Passé Composé tense ("ont été") would make this piece of information seem much more important than it really is. I don't think it would work very well.


----------



## Bezoard

Oddmania said:


> About the French version now: both _étaient _and _ont été_ make sense, but the Imparfait makes a lot more sense.
> [...]
> Using the Passé Composé tense ("ont été") would make this piece of information seem much more important than it really is. I don't think it would work very well.


But we could write : "Les modèles *furent *son père, ses cousines,..."
But as you said, _with the Imparfait, you can see the whole thing happening before your eyes _instead of a mere fact with the passé simple.


----------



## AH92

So, if I wanted to say "My dad was a professor but is now retired." would I say _Mon père était professeur mais est à la retraite maintenant._?


----------



## olivier68

oui.


----------



## AH92

Thanks! But what would _Mon père a été professeur mais est à la retraite maintenant._ have meant? Would there be a slight difference in meaning?


----------



## olivier68

To me, there is a slight difference in the meaning. If you use_ imparfait_, it means that your father was a teacher during his entire professional career. If you use _passé composé_, it means that he has been a teacher for some time but also had other jobs during his career. See for instance:
_Mon père était professeur
Mon père a été professeur puis inspecteur_


----------



## friasc

Bonjour,
Je me permets de déterrer ce vieux thread pour demander une précision sur la valeur du passé composé dans la phrase suivante :

Michel Serrault a été un des acteurs les plus célèbres du cinéma français, il a obtenu trois fois le César du meilleur acteur entre 1979 et 1996.

Ici, est-ce que le passé composé se justifie parce que l'action "être un acteur célèbre" s'inscrit dans une période précise (de 1979 et 1996) ?
Est-ce que ce "a été" équivaut à "est devenu" ?
Enfin, serait-il possible d'utiliser l'imparfait (il était l'un des acteurs les plus célèbres) à la place du passé composé ? Il me semble que non, mais j'ai du mal à dire pourquoi.

Merci


----------



## Yendred

Le passé composé se justifie parce que cette période est achevée (essentiellement car Michel Serrault est mort).

L'imparfait est un temps qui décrit une action en cours au moment d'un récit qui est au passé, par exemple :
_Michel Serrault *était* un célèbre acteur quand son acolyte Jean Poiret *est mort*._
L'imparfait "plante le décor" d'une situation avant d'énoncer un événement au passé.

Dans votre phrase, on n'est pas dans ce contexte particulier, donc c'est bien le passé composé qui est le temps adapté.

Notez aussi que Michel Serrault n'a pas été un acteur célèbre seulement durant la période de 1979 à 1996, mais sur une bien plus longue période (sa carrière s'étend sur plus de 50 ans).
La période de 1979 à 1996 concerne uniquement l'obtention de ses trois César du meilleur acteur.



friasc said:


> Est-ce que ce "a été" équivaut à "est devenu" ?


Non c'est différent.
"_a été_" décrit un état passé (ici le fait d'être un acteur célèbre) et non un changement comme ce serait le cas avec "_est devenu_".


----------



## Bezoard

Yendred said:


> Le passé composé se justifie parce que cette période est achevée (essentiellement car Michel Serrault est mort).
> 
> L'imparfait est un temps qui décrit une action en cours au moment d'un récit qui est au passé, par exemple :
> _Michel Serrault *était* un célèbre acteur quand son acolyte Jean Poiret *est mort*._


L'imparfait est également possible :
_Qui est Racine ? Qui est De Gaulle ?
Racine était un très grand écrivain de l'âge classique. De Gaulle était un homme politique auquel les hommes politiques d'aujourd'hui aiment encore à se référer_.


----------



## friasc

Yendred said:


> Notez aussi que Michel Serrault n'a pas été un acteur célèbre seulement durant la période de 1979 à 1996, mais sur une bien plus longue période (sa carrière s'étend sur plus de 50 ans).
> La période de 1979 à 1996 concerne uniquement l'obtention de ses trois César du meilleur acteur.


Bonjour Yendred, je vous remercie de votre réponse mais je ne suis pas sûr de l'avoir bien comprise. 

D'abord, vous dites que la phrase citée (elle est d'ailleurs de mon propre invention et n'était donnée qu'à titre d'exemple) s'avère fausse puisque la célébrité de cet acteur ne se limite pas à la période 1979-1996. Autrement dit, dans la phrase citée, le verbe 'être' conjugué au passé composé sous-entend que la célébrité de l'acteur ne s'étend ni avant ni après cette époque, ce contrairement à l'imparfait qui permet de décrire une action déjà en cours au moment du récit, comme dans la phrase suivante (inventée aussi) :

Michel Serrault était un acteur célèbre lorsqu'il a obtenu son premier César en 1979.

Ensuite, vous dites que la période 1979-1996 ne concerne que l'obtention des trois Césars. Voulez-vous dire par là que le fait que la phrase comporte la précision temporelle "de 1979 à 1996" n'a rien à voir avec la conjugaison au passé composé du verbe 'être', mais seulement avec le verbe 'obtenir' ? J'ai dû mal comprendre quelque chose.


----------



## Yendred

friasc said:


> vous dites que la phrase citée (elle est d'ailleurs de mon propre invention et n'était donnée qu'à titre d'exemple) s'avère fausse puisque la célébrité de cet acteur ne se limite pas à la période 1979-1996.


Je n'ai pas dit que la phrase était fausse. Le passé composé se justifie parce que cette période est achevée.
Je répondais à votre explication :


friasc said:


> est-ce que le passé composé se justifie parce que l'action "être un acteur célèbre" s'inscrit dans une période précise (de 1979 et 1996) ?


Non, la raison pour laquelle le passé composé se justifie n'est pas que Michel Serrault a été un acteur célèbre "de 1979 à 1996", mais parce qu'il n'est plus aujourd'hui un acteur célèbre (pour la simple raison qu'il est mort).



friasc said:


> vous dites que la période 1979-1996 ne concerne que l'obtention des trois Césars. Voulez-vous dire par là que le fait que la phrase comporte la précision temporelle "de 1979 à 1996" n'a rien à voir avec la conjugaison au passé composé du verbe 'être', mais seulement avec le verbe 'obtenir' ?


Oui c'est bien ça   
Les deux propositions (celle avec "_a été_", et celle avec "_a obtenu... entre 1979 et 1996_") sont indépendantes.


----------



## Terio

Michel Serrault a été un des acteurs les plus célèbres du cinéma français, il a obtenu trois fois le César du meilleur acteur entre 1979 et 1996.

Comme dit Yendred, le fait d'être un acteur célèbre est présenté, par l'auteur du texte, comme achevée (passé composé).

Michel Serrault était un des acteurs les plus célèbres du cinéma français, il a obtenu trois fois le César du meilleur acteur entre 1979 et 1996.

Ici, l'auteur présente ce fait comme ayant duré dans le passé avant de se terminer, il insiste sur la durée (imparfait).

Les deux temps sont possibles, mais il y a une nuance entre les deux.

Même s'il était toujours vivant, les deux phrases seraient possibles : quelque chose d'autre que la mort aurait pu mettre fin à sa célébrité (un scandale, une maladie, la retraite...)


----------



## friasc

Bonjour Terio,
Merci pour votre réponse qui confirme bien ce que je pensais, à savoir que l'utilisation du passé composé dans "Michel Serrault a été un des acteurs les plus célèbres du cinéma français" n'est pas forcément liée à la mort de celui-ci, mais simplement à l'aspect accompli de l'action : son étape d'acteur célèbre est présentée comme achevée et fermée au moment présent.

Pour reprendre le cas que vous évoquez d'un scandale mettant fin à la carrière d'un personnage encore vivant, quel temps du passé conviendrait le mieux dans une phrase comme celle-ci :

Je peut comprendre qu'on couvre aujourd'hui le nom de Kevin Spacey d'une certaine opprobre, reste que [c'était / ç'a été] un grand acteur.

Moi je pencherais pour l'imparfait mais le passé composé ne me semble pas impossible non plus. Qu'en-pensez vous ?


----------



## Chimel

D'accord avec vous: les deux sont possibles dans l'exemple avec Kevin Spacey, avec une petite préférence peut-être pour l'imparfait.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour un acteur décédé comme Michel Serrault, le choix entre les deux temps dépend du contexte. Si c'est une description introduisant le contexte d'un autre événement du passé ou un commentaire général, on choisira l'imparfait ; si c'est un simple constat ou une récapitulation, on optera pour le passé composé. Dans le contexte donné plus haut, rien ne justifie vraiment l'imparfait ; le passé composé est parfaitement logique.

Pour un acteur toujours vivant et actif comme Kevin Spacey, je n'emploierais aucun de ces deux temps, mais le présent !

_Reste que c'*est* un grand acteur._


----------



## Terio

En supposant que, pour une raison ou pour une autre, il a cessé d'être un grand acteur (il a pris sa retraite, il est paralysé, il est maintenant éleveur de lamas...), je crois que j'opterais spontanément pour l'imparfait, car il s'agit d'un état qui a duré dans le passé. Mais on ne peut pas exclure complètement le passé composé.

Par ailleurs, je dirais : *il était* plutôt que *c'était*.

Le présent donne l'impression que l'état de grand acteur est intrinsèque à la personne : quoi qu'il arrive, il a été, il est et il restera un grand acteur.


----------



## friasc

L'exemple de Kevin Spacey n'était en effet pas bien choisi car, de fait, les accusations d'agression sexuelle auxquelles cet acteur fait face ont beau lui coûter sa réputation et sa carrière professionnelle, cela n'enlève en rien son talent qui reste vraisemblablement intact. Selon le contexte, il serait donc tout aussi exact de dire de Kevin Spacey qu'il était un grand acteur, qu'il a été un grand acteur et qu'il l'est encore aujourd'hui.

Prenons alors l'exemple des sportifs de haut niveau qui se retirent en général avant d'atteindre 40 ans et dont l'activité professionnelle me semble donc moins intrinsèquement liée à la personne que dans le cas des professions artistiques (car enfin ne parle-t-on pas plus couramment d'anciens joueurs de foot que d'anciens écrivains ou d'anciens réalisateurs ?)

À votre avis, quel temps serait préférable dans la phrase suivante ?

- Lance Armstrong ? Le nom me dit quelque chose, c'est qui ?
- Il *a été/était* un des meilleurs cyclistes du monde, il a remporté sept fois le Tour de France de 1999 à 2005, il a également créé une fondation pour lutter contre le cancer, mais il se dopait, ça a fini par se savoir et on lui a finalement retiré tous ses titres.

Pour moi, le passé composé me semble un peu plus naturel que l'imparfait parce qu'il s'agit une énumération de réussites présentées comme des faits ponctuels, un peu comme lorsqu'on évoque un parcours professionnel ("au cours de ma carrière, j'ai été boxeur, sapeur-pompier, goûteur d'eau, chauffeur de taxi, détective privé...") Mais là encore l'imparfait me semble possible aussi.

Merci beaucoup pour l'attention que vous continuez à porter à mes nombreuses questions, c'est très apprécié !


----------



## Terio

Dans votre exemple, *être un des meilleurs cyclistes *est un état qui a duré dans le passé  alors que *remporter le Tour de France, *et *créer une fondation *sont des actions ponctuelles dans le passé.

Par conséquent, on utilise l'imparfait *était* pour ce qui a duré mais le passé composé pour ce qui a été ponctuel : *a remporté... *et *a créé*...


Pour *se dopait*, on se trouve devant un autre type d'utilisation de l'imparfait : quelque chose d'habituel, de répétitif, dans le passé.

Si je dis : *Dans ma carrière, j'étais comptable et traducteur,* ça veut dire que j'étais les deux en même temps. Si je dis *... j'ai été comptable et traducteur*, ça veut surtout dire que je ne suis plus ni l'un ni l'autre, que j'aie pratiqué ces deux professions en même temps ou de façon consécutive.


----------



## jann

Maître Capello said:


> le choix entre les deux temps dépend du contexte





Il y a un certain nombre d'années, j'ai même proposé que le choix entre les deux temps *fournit* du contexte à un niveau assez fondamental.

Friasc, l'exemple dans le fil de 2011 n'a rien à voir, mais la perspective sur le choix du temps peut être utile...


----------

